# Flower ID?



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

The photo was taken on the beach of Westport, WA, on 8/14. I found the same plant on the beach of Edmonds WA, yesterday. Maybe a common wildflower there but I have never seen one in my neighborhood.


----------

